# Concursos > Concurso de magiapotagia.com 2010 >  Para Cuando ???

## Budamagic

Para cuando tendrémos el Magia Potagia 2011 de Magia de Salón y Escenario ?

Éste año quiero presentarme :D:D:D.

un saludo.

----------


## Ritxi

Pues justo ha acabado el concurso así que creo que te tendrás que esperar un poquito

Muevo el post a concurso

----------

